# Bragging rights



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This was in our newest newsletter from my TNR group. Its interesting what happens when determined women & a couple men get together!

_In our first two years, we have made amazing strides in our work with feral cats.

Using the principals of TNR we have reached a milestone of humanely trapping *500 cats*: 
42% were tame cats who were adopted into good homes, 40% were truly feral and returned to their original colony, and 11% were relocated to stables and barns.

And perhaps one of our proudest success stories-in 2007, we were able to spay and neuter all the cats in an Arivaca colony and an Amado colony. The caretakers watching those colonies tell us that this spring, there were *NO* kittens born._


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

*You go, Merry!!! :thumb :thumb :thumb That is SO awesome!!!   *


----------

